# oconee wma



## ugabowhunter (Sep 14, 2004)

alright, i hate to do this but i must share the wealth. that is what this website is for, right? oconee wma is slap covered up with nice deer. went sunday pm and saw 6 at 6:00 and killed a nice doe. a buddy of mine w/ me hunted where i pointed him to and saw a 6 pt 200# +  40 yards away. went back monday pm after work just to get away from athens and saw 7 in a food plot at 5:30 on top of that i saw 13 turkeys and plenty of doves on their fields. dating back to last year, i have killed three deer in three consecutiev hunts from the same tree, on public land?!?! this place is public land paradise. if anyone wants to meet on a sunday evening out there let me know. there are also some bruiser bucks out there. i saw a good 8 pt+ last year and several large rubs.


----------



## Schulze (Sep 14, 2004)

just wait till gun opener. I went last year pulled in had over 250 people signed in. NEVER again for me. I did not hunt that day I just left


----------



## ugabowhunter (Sep 14, 2004)

shulze,
sorry to hear that, but i agree with ya, gun season is a different story. once bow season opens back up though in november, there are still a lot of deer around and i know a nice buck made it through last years gun season. i reckon ya just gotta walk a little bit. the only way i'll hunt public land is if it is bow only, so i guess i missed all the gun season activity.


----------



## Schulze (Sep 14, 2004)

yep that is what I am thinking. I dont think I will be able to hunt very much this year. I dont want to put up with the crowds on the land and I dont know the land well enough to go on a trek.


----------



## ugabowhunter (Sep 14, 2004)

well, if you do any bowhunting i'd be glad to let you hunt my honey hole, or atl least real close to it, if you'd like to meet up on a sunday evening. i have never ever hunted there and not had deer within 30 yards. it might be a 15-20 minute walk but it is worth every step.


----------



## Schulze (Sep 14, 2004)

thanks for the offer UGA. I have not drawn my bow in 5 years. Besides I may be doing clean up from the storm.

I do know a  area on oconee and is easy to get to.


----------



## SGaither (Sep 15, 2004)

*I wanna go*

UGA,
  The area you hunt, how far is it from Madison, GA?  I'm interested in maybe traveling to your neck of the woods for a hunt. Let me know.

Sgaither


----------



## futuredoc (Sep 15, 2004)

*WMA bowhunting*

A lot of people don't realize that quality hunting can be found on WMAs.  I too only bowhunt on these, but in the last 2 years I have taken 5 deer off of public land with a bow, and the list grows because my sixth one went down yesterday.  Good luck to you guys.

fd


----------



## chewy32 (Oct 9, 2008)

May be goin on the parent child hunt on oconee next weekend.


----------

